# Filmy texture in Venison Snack Sticks



## hagewood91 (Jan 23, 2018)

Guys,

I have made snack sticks from straight venison. (This may be my mistake) The sticks look/taste great, but they leave a thin filmy texture in the roof of your mouth. Am I doing something wrong? Thank you!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2018)

Try peeling the casing off . Looks like some didn't stretch enough . Cologne can have a strange mouth feel sometimes


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 23, 2018)

Cologen


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 6, 2018)

I see fat bits. I'm guessing your using scrap from around the ribs. I remove all fat and tallow .


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2018)

Yep...  It's the tallow...   Like Jersey Hunter noted....   Remove all fat and tallow from the meat..


----------



## hagewood91 (Feb 15, 2018)

I had it processed at our local processor. Guess I will need to pick out the pieces of tallow before i start mixing. Thanks for all the insight! I will keep trying!


----------

